# Breeder



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi all I am new to this website and am getting a puppy in a few months. I was wondering if anyone from the Virginia Tri-state region has used or heard of the breeder from Pinto Hollow farms? That is the breeder I am getting my puppy from. Thank you all. 

*you can google the name and the website will come up, a coworker recommended.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

They are Siberian Husky breeders? 

Or is there another Pinto Hollow farms in Virginia who breed GSDs?

Oh, never mind! I see they breed GSDS also. Had me confused!


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

I Googled them. They are not someone I would be interested in getting a puppy from.

Castlemaid, the have mostly Sibes, with a couple of GSD.


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

Yeah the breeder was recommended from a coworker (before finding this website) and I went ahead and made the deposit already. I'm not really sure what to look for now I'm worried..


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

get the deposit back if possible and read up on the breed and how to choose a breeder....you need to understand the differences in lines and what may best suit you and your lifestyle. 
If the deposit is not refundable, cross it off as stupid tax and move on regardless. The initial cost of a pup is nothing compared to health issues, temperament problems or whatever when buying from a less than responsible breeder.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

If everything goes good with Bella in the next four or five months I'm getting another puppy. I have been in contact with this breeder out of North Virginia here is the website 
http://www.shirazfarmgsd.com


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

onyx'girl said:


> get the deposit back if possible and read up on the breed and how to choose a breeder....you need to understand the differences in lines and what may best suit you and your lifestyle.
> If the deposit is not refundable, cross it off as stupid tax and move on regardless. The initial cost of a pup is nothing compared to health issues, temperament problems or whatever when buying from a less than responsible breeder.


I so agree with this if I would've done some research on this breed I wouldn't be stuck with vet bills right now. I would've made a better choice on my breeder


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Doesn't look like they do any testing on their dogs. I would walk away. Sorry.


----------



## Persinette (Jan 31, 2015)

Red Flags

*Not health testing (hip/elbos, DM). Later health problems in life can cost FAR more than initial savings on the pup. GSD are known for hip issues due to questionable breeding.

*Breeding multiple breeds - while not always a bad thing, there is so much to know about/do with a breed (lines, health, titling, etc.), it can be difficult to dedicate the time necessary when working with multiple breeds, especially 2 very different, very taxing breeds like huskies and GSD. GSD do not seem like a priority for this breeder.

*The piebald pups are sold for more because they are "rare and unique." When color becomes a priority, other things tend to lapse.

*Lack of titling. Titling is important because it shows the breeder knows their lines and has a goal of improving the breed. Whether that is show/conformation or sport, it still shows a dedication to improvement. Working line huskies/GSD and show line are quite different in many respects.

Even if you're looking for a "pet" (which is great! Not every dog needs to be in service) a reputable breeder is more likely to give you a pup with good health and a good temperament. Temperament is LARGELY determined by genetics, not just 'how you raise it'. A genetically fearful dog will likely always be a fearful dog, etc.

Or you could adopt a puppy from a shelter is you want to save bit, but still want a pup.

I too would get back the deposit if possible or sacrifice it and find a different breeder. As someone on the wait list to get a puppy myself, I know it is hard to wait!! But it is worth it for a long healthy happy life with you dog. 

Also, as others have mentioned, this site has a plethora of information about the breed. I have learned so much! Please do feel welcome and read about for some great information.


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

Thank you all for the information so helpful


----------

